# Wie Konami ID erstellen?



## stawacz79 (24. Oktober 2009)

hallöchen leute

  also ich hab folgendes problem,ich hab mir pes10 gekauft und versuche nun seit ner ewigkeit das spiel onlin zu spielen aber er sagt mir immer das er ne konami bzw game id verlangt  
  find die aber nirgendwo,,oder muss die erst erstellt werden,,wenn ja wie???? 


_noxi-edit:* Bitte nicht alles groß schreiben*_


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: KONAMI ID ERSTELLEN????*

Man muss auf diese Registrierungsseite: id.konami.net/quick/Entry

 Dort dann bei der Konami ID einen Benutzernamen und Passwort angeben und dann das Gleiche auch noch bei der Game ID (dort muss allerdings ein anderer Name) sein.


----------



## stawacz79 (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: KONAMI ID ERSTELLEN????*

ah jetzt kommen wir der sache schon näher,,,also muss ich mir bei BEIDEN was ausdenken ja?ich dachte der will den serienschlüssel oder so


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: KONAMI ID ERSTELLEN????*



stawacz79 schrieb:


> ah jetzt kommen wir der sache schon näher,,,also muss ich mir bei BEIDEN was ausdenken ja?ich dachte der will den serienschlüssel oder so


 Genau. Das mit dem Serienschlüssel kommt später noch, wenn du dich einloggst.


----------



## stawacz79 (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: KONAMI ID ERSTELLEN????*

ah cool dann dank ich dir schon mal


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: KONAMI ID ERSTELLEN????*

wo ist denn der unterschied zwischen konami und game ID? welcher der beiden wird online sichtbar sein?


----------



## stawacz79 (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: KONAMI ID ERSTELLEN????*

hmm kann ich dir garnich sagen,,hab bisher garkeine entdeckt,,,,dafür hab ich das problem das ich des öfteren einfach ausm spiel gekegelt werde,also verbindung unterbrochen,,woran liegt das


----------



## GrafGurKe (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: KONAMI ID ERSTELLEN????*

im spiel wird die game id angezeigt.die konami id brauchst du halt um die konami spiele zu registrieren.


----------

